# Thanks Lloyd!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks very much Lloyd for going above and beyond the normal call of duty.
Its meant I've been out and done 50 miles on the R1....on my birthday!
Thanks very much, it really is greatly appreciated


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, no worries mate. 

I must have subconsciously known it was your birthday! . 

Have a good day.


----------

